# Ultra-Sear tested out New York Strips This morning ,Pictures



## surfinsapo (Jun 9, 2007)

700 degrees and climbing..Wow



This is the ceramic firebox..no flames...



stainless grill nice and black



Branded them incase the neighbor boy steals one.. 



First one dived right in..



A happy family.. 


























Ok, I love this grill. I can't believe the results of infrared grilling. 
I might buy another one just to get the burner out of it and experiment...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 9, 2007)

Is it a Tec knock-off or something?  I was looking at a Tec a while back...nice but big$$$  What I really liked about it was you could take one side of the grate off and drop a deep frying insert in it!  Fries on one side and steak on the other!!  NICE!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 9, 2007)

looks great


----------



## john a (Jun 9, 2007)

Do you have any idea of the actual max temp?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 9, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Is it a Tec knock-off or something?  I was looking at a Tec a while back...nice but big$$$  What I really liked about it was you could take one side of the grate off and drop a deep frying insert in it!  Fries on one side and steak on the other!!  NICE!


 This brand "Ultra-Sear" doesn't have a web page or anything. I stumbled on it at Academy Sporting goods. It's totally portable 20lbs. I'm going to use it until it burns up. Oh, it only cost $149.00. My friend told me more infrareds are going to be coming out for cheaper prices..


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 9, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea of the actual max temp?


Sorry John. The Temp gauge did a 360 past 800 degrees and I don't know what the max got up to. Do you know a way to measure it? Do I need a infrared thermometer? All I know it cooks, or grills amazing. And it's ready in 3 minutes...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 9, 2007)

looked great...any smoke flavor?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 9, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looked great...any smoke flavor?


 No smoke flavor as far mesquite or pecan, but good char grilled flavor... I did use alegro to spice it..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 10, 2007)

I'd eat that !


----------



## john a (Jun 10, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> oct_97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think only an infrared would be able to do it as those babies are supposed to get up over 1,000 degrees. 

Read a while back that the Tek patent was about to expire and there would be a lot more of these coming out.

Just did a quick check online, infrared thermo's that can read up to 1,000 degrees are out there for under $100.00.

Please keep us informed, thanks.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 10, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think only an infrared would be able to do it as those babies are supposed to get up over 1,000 degrees. 

Read a while back that the Tek patent was about to expire and there would be a lot more of these coming out.

Just did a quick check online, infrared thermo's that can read up to 1,000 degrees are out there for under $100.00.

Please keep us informed, thanks.[/quote:mqxizd8h]

Thanks for the info... and I'll keep ya posted on any development...


----------

